# Wolverine



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm gonna be in Wolverine this coming weekend. I've got a 1/2 day to do a little fly-fishing. I'm thinking Pigeon, Sturgeon, or maybe the Black. Any recommendations? Are any of these rivers fishing better than the others right now?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Numerous tubers, kayakers on Sturgeon during weekends from Trowbridge public canoe launch to Wolverine, keep the fish down, can be good early or late in the day.
Water is clear and low on all local rivers.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Anyone know how the fishing is near that Trowbridge rd. Access?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Fished the Sturgeon today.... didnt slay em, but i did manage to hook and lose a hog. Landed a couple small trout though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Here they get some nice browns on the pigeon after dark when things calm donw, might be worth a try.


----------

